
Light propagation as oscillation swaps - pagadala
https://medium.com/@wavespace.in/wave-space-theory-4e7b97f5a15
======
pagadala
This is my interpretation of propagation of light, proposing the causality
extending from present into the past, from the destination to source. I think
the light is caused by absorption of it, instead of emission of it, similar to
how electricity flow is caused by the consumption of it, instead of by the
flick of a switch.

Kindly review and provide your valuable comments. Also please let me know if
any of you can endorse its submission to arxive.org. Thank you very much!

~~~
otoy
Very interesting. I like the way you think.

~~~
pagadala
Thank you very much!

